# Best place to buy a new cable for a General Speedrooter 92



## Dun' Right (Sep 27, 2010)

Looking to buy a new 3/4" x 100'-120' cable. I know there has been threads on this, but I'm looking for the best option price vs. quality wise. Where to buy? 

I've always used IC cables. Thinking about going cheap and buying a hollow core. Thoughts and opinions please. 

I thought about buying two 50' sections and a leader in case I damage a section, then I can replace 1/2 of it. Good idea or bad? 

Any input would be appreciated!


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Allan J Coleman. They carry all brands of cable. As far back as I can remember my father has always used 50' sections. This way you can rotate cable use. Put the back 50' in the front, put the spare 50' in the back, and put the front 50' in the spare tire. And as you said if you ruin a section you only need to repair or replace one 50' piece instead of being with out a 100' of cable. 

As for hollow core, I am not a fan, it does not torque up as good in tree roots. I know guys that use it, but mostly in areas where there are lots of buried house traps. At a min. I would get plastic core.

*Allan J. Coleman*
*5725 N Ravenswood Ave.*
*Chicago, IL 60660*

*Phone:** 773-728-2400*
*Fax: 773-728-2499*


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I've been running 3/4" Electric Eel Tri-Max cable in my K-7500 I got a few weeks backs. So far, it's worked well. Before I got Electric Eel cable I would use the General 3/4"IC cable. You could try Drain Cables Direct, they give you like a 15%-20% discount on your first order. 

http://www.electriceel.com/pdfs/cablesalessheet.pdf


http://www.draincables.com/


----------



## Dun' Right (Sep 27, 2010)

I'll try both places. Thanks guys!


----------



## brezzz (Feb 7, 2012)

draincables direct p#1800.421.4580 or google it. thats who i always use .


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Allan J Coleman carries Drain Cables Direct cable. Just a FYI


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

GO TO THIS WEBSITE FOR 25',50',100' OR MADE TO ORDER AND HEAT
TREATED AS SOON AS COMES OUT OF CABLE ROLLER :whistling2:

http://trojanworldwide.com/snakes_cables.html :thumbup:


----------

